# Ridiculous Dreams



## drifter (Dec 12, 2014)

Does anyone have crazy rediculous dreams. I dreamed this morning a dream so real I got up thinking I had to get ready for work. I dream of parking my car along a familar street then can't find it, paying five dollars for an old bicycle to ride looking or my car, of getting a job and can't remember the company's name that hired me. I can't find my car and I'm biking to my mother,s house to find out if she will take me to locate my car. It's getting dark, I have a flat on the bikes front wheel. I can't seem to locate my mother's house and I have to go to work at seven thirty in the morning, all in the same dream. I'm thinking I may be getting too old to socializing on a forum like this sone. Does anyone else have crazy dreams or is it just me?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2014)

I have ridiculous dreams like that all the time Drifter, and the ones where I can't find my car, or the car just goes slow regardless of the gas pedal, or I'm walking on foot through strange neighborhoods trying to find my way home can be super frustrating.

  I often dream about work too, and it's never a feel-good dream, something's always going wrong.  I do sometimes have great dreams of sweet animals, beautiful scenery, or flying through the air, everything is always in vivid color.  Never too old to socialize of a forum, IMO, keep the brain working and alive.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 12, 2014)

I had a really bizarre dream just this morning! We have friends,really more our daughter and SIL`s friends,but we solialize with them too. Anyway, I dreamed that it was John`s birthday and hubby and I gave him a baggie of marijuana! Where in the heck that came from,I can`t imagine. Anyway,we put that baggie in his birthday card and sent it along to his party as we were not going. My daughter called me later absolutely furious because he opened it in front of his parents,his inlaws and kids and was mortified (he would be too,lol). His 15 year old saw it and burst into tears.

Reminds me,I have to call my daughter and tell her about this-she`ll love it. And I have to stop eating dinner so late I think....


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 12, 2014)

I always have weird dreams when I eat cheese just before going to bed.   Doesn't stop me though.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 12, 2014)

Too often, way too often.  And last night was very bizarre.


----------



## drifter (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll swap two lost dreams for one Bizarre dream.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 12, 2014)

must be those anchovy pizza's


----------



## AprilT (Dec 12, 2014)

I have to stop watching weird youtube videos before going to bed they get mixed in with other things already stirred up in the brain.  And probably the late night snacks don't help matters.


----------



## drifter (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, I'm not the only one out in radioland whose brain gets a work-out once, in a while, while we're sleeping


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2014)

All the time, drifter. I have lots of short dreams that make no sense at all. Usually I can't remember them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 12, 2014)

Do you take Beta Blockers?  Weird, sometimes scary dreams are a well known side effect of certain types.  I experienced these dreams and I mentioned it to my GP.  He said that dreams wouldn't harm me, but high blood presure would.  Later I told a different GP who said that he would change my prescription.  I still get some dreams, but not so bad.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's just say my dream got crossed up with the following not exact, but, in ideas, throw in dentistry and and a few other oddities and I still can't figure out how it all worked together.  Or maybe I can, now that I'm thinking back on the day.  LOL


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2014)

Most of my dreams are very strange.  I have a pretty vivid imagination and I think it goes into overdrive during REM.  When I take a low-dose Valium before I go to sleep (only occasionally), I don't seem to dream much.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 12, 2014)

my biggest problem is insomnia. just can't put it to sleep


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2014)

kcvet said:


> my biggest problem is insomnia. just can't put it to sleep



I have an occasional night when I can't seem to get my mind out of gear.  I just lay there and think....and think....and think and when I run out of things to think about, I switch over to worrying.  That's when the Valium comes in handy; it seems to shut down the process.    I got the prescription almost a year ago.  I've had it filled once (30 tablets) and have only used about 25 tablets in all that time; I'm about out so I called the doctor's office to see if they'd call in another prescription for me and was told I need to come in to be evaluated for drug abuse.  Drug abuse? WTF?   I've used less than 30 of the lowest-strength Valiums in 11 1/2 months and they think I'm a drug abuser?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 12, 2014)

I have weird dreams all the time. Sometimes I have nightmares that I'm late for work or have a new job. And I've been retired for 7 years!

When I quit smoking 21 years ago I used the 24 hour nicotine patch and they gave me the most vivid dreams. Seems like I dreamed all night. I even dreamed I was smoking and could smell the smoke!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2014)

I have 'em, too.  Especially the one about not being able to find my car, or not being able to get it started, or the brakes don't work.  I also dream I'm trying to get ready to go to work (I'm retired now) or somewhere else VERY important that I be there on time, and I can't find clothes I need, or makeup, or car keys, or I get on the wrong bus.  The weirdest one is I frequently dream I am at the same intersection of several different highways and I can't remember which one to take and I have to make the decision very quickly.

I used to dream a lot about being chased by bad guys who were gaining on me, but I haven't had that one since I retired (the dream was probably the result of working for a mean, micromanaging boss).

Drifter, if you're nuts, then I am, too!


----------



## jujube (Dec 13, 2014)

When I have a nightmare where I'm trying to run, I can never bend my knees.   I have to waddle/hobble along with my knees locked.  Wonder how a Freudian analyst would interpret that?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

I've heard talk of not being able to complete a fall or die, not true for me, I've done both separate and in the same dream.  'some of the worst experiences you ever want to feel.  You wake, but you've felt the breath leave your body prior to your waking.  It hasn't happened in this year, the death thing, but, I woke in tears to say the least as it was such a mind blowing experience and no one to talk about it with made it so much worse at that moment.  This is really the first time I've mentioned it I think. The dying part anyway, it was all too weird.  Could be related to the medicines I take, I don't know, I've always been a vivid dreamer since I was a very young child, pretty much looked into trying to figure out meanings and so forth and realize it's mostly the subconscious dealing with things or sometimes something as simple as having left the tv, radio on and those voices worked its way into your sleep.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

When I was a young kid I dreamed I was being stabbed in the back with a huge knife.  I must have seen something on the TV to even have that thought, because there was no violence around me in real life.  I woke up by springing to a sitting position in my bed, and feeling my back with my hand.  Also have had dreams of falling wake me up, mostly when I was young.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Recently I've had the following experience- I go to sleep and have some dumb dream, I wake up to go to the bathroom and recall the dream and say to myself 'I'm really glad that was only a dumb dream', I go back to bed, fall asleep and have the same dumb dream. Clearly my subconscious mind just won't take NO for an answer.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

You ever have those dreams you think you woke up only to find out you were still having another dream inside a dream.

What I really hate is when I wake up from those dreams when I'm on an ice-cream, cake or candy binge, or any time I'm about to indulge it just seems I never get to actually eat any of it.  LOL, same with finding loads of money, winning the lottery of which I don't actually play but maybe once a year if that.  I've gotten to the point in some of these dreams where I say, uh huh, any minute, I'll probably wake up, well sometimes other times I'm shoe shopping.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 13, 2014)

Pappy said:


> All the time, drifter. I have lots of short dreams that make no sense at all. Usually I can't remember them.


 me too Pappy. Most people have 'worry' dreams like being lost, can't find something [house, car, wife etc.] Also ones where your shopping bursts out of bags [just as you are trying to board a bus or train and you can't stuff them all back in the bag.] AAAAAArgh.Realising that you have gone to work wearing your slippers [and sometimes ONLY a pair of slippers!]
Driving a car and swerving madly around the oncoming traffic and then the steering wheel coming away in your hands.
Dreams are certainly weird sometimes, it's as if your brain is taking a lot of info, things you have seen, read about and worry about and then it amuses itself at night when you are asleep by making bad B movies for you.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, me too Oakapple, I hate those driving dreams when you're all over the road and the exposed and slipper ones too oh my.  Last night was another doozy.  Trying to escape a lunatic, someone I knew, no less, who was chasing people, and zoomed in on me.  I truly should have written that one down, it would make for a great horror but funny nightmarish story especially when I was trying to get through this weird vel that down the way had people walking through with no problem and I ended up just strutting through just many other folks.  Duh.  Now that I think of it, this dream definitely had something to do with the last movie I was watching before I turned off the tv and the old group of friends I mentioned a while back.  LOL  There goes my writes to publish without plagiarism being claimed well to a small degree anyway.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

Start a dream journal...then let me know...I'll ll give you the name and number of a good psychologist.


----------



## Lon (Apr 21, 2018)

For the past two months I have been having strange, weird and unexplainable dreams every night. Nothing bad or night mareish, jiust strange.  I have read that some RX and OTC meds can cause this.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 22, 2018)

I would never tell anyone my dreams. They can be soooo odd and weird - I'd be embarrassed !


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2018)

I have weird dreams all the time. And sometimes dreams that are frightening. I wish I could go at least one night without those kind of dreams.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 17, 2018)

Interesting thread.  They say everybody dreams, but you couldn't prove it by me.  If I ever do dream, the dreams never make it to the conscious part of my brain.


----------



## dkay (Nov 17, 2018)

Most of my dreams seem to kind of relate to real life events:

My granddaughter really did get married in February. There was an older blonde woman there who didn't like the way my daughter was arranging the guest book table, she didn''t like the way the caterer arranged his buffet line table, she didn't like the way I was setting up the cake table. We later found out that she was in charge of the building but wasn't associated with either the bride or groom. I recently had a dream that kept going on throughout the night where this same woman was in my bathroom arranging my toilet paper, all night long she arranged my toilet paper. It was exhausting.

The other one was a semi political ? dream where our president and a rather annoying female entertainer were riding on a parade float together and they were wearing matching tiaras and capes.

I may dream other stuff but I don't remember.


----------

